# Ok....going to throw this out there...rabbit app is opensource



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

If anyone has read through the terms you might have noticed that the rabbit app/flex delivery app is open source. 
If your familiar with Amazon Mechanical turk you also know they are not averse to adding useful scripts to such applications written by others. 

It's possible someone who understands Java can download the code, see how it works and create a "block grabbing" script??? 

I know it's possible for sure. My guess is someone has done it already? If so....got a lead??!!! 

If not.....why not? I'm thinking to post on freelancer.com to see if it's possible to do and how much it would cost. 
Start another business selling the script to drivers!!?? Now that would make shit real fun!


----------



## quickdrop (Jun 27, 2016)

I saw that and was surprised. i wondered if anyone had tried to but never researched it. Awesome thought


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

A friend and I discovered this back in February, but didn't go through with it. However, I will say that Freelancer is definitely one of the best places to look. I have had some scripts and templates designed from there.


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

I see that some of the modules used are open source, but I do not see anything about the main application being open source. I also see that in the contract, reverse engineering of the app is prohibited.

Depending on how the open source code is linked to the main app, the main app can remain proprietary. The contract terms imply this is true.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm reading the "legal information" in the account section of the app under "additional terms". It's fully open source and it says(in many more words) "permission is granted free of charge to deal without limitations to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense EVEN sell copies."
There may be some proprietary code but I don't see any details about that in the terms. If you can download the application and see all the code, it's open to someone to use and modify.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, it is very possible to modify the script but the catch is, I have observed that some open scripts I modify most times but rarely, have a tracking code and i guess thats why flex has their app hidden only to be downloaded within a time frame. My guess is it will work but not when you are logged into the app lol


----------

